# Dog kit pens.



## Nicholas Andrews (Oct 13, 2020)

Any turners made these, please? I have the Kallishanan kit but it doesn’t match with the dog kits sold in the UK so I’m scratching around for the right kit. perhaps PSI or Exotic Blanks might be a good source. Advice please.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Oct 13, 2020)

Your best bet is to order the Dog Pen Wood Inlay Kit (blank) directly from ... www.Kallenshaanwoods.com ...

Kallenshaan offers a number of dog designs. . I think you should find what you want on this page of their website ...





__





						kallenshaanwoods.com: Search
					





					www.kallenshaanwoods.com
				




IMPORTANT - After you click on that link, you will have to enter "Dog" as your search term.

I have done several of these and they have all turned out beautifully. . I used a CA finish on all of them. . Sorry, gave them away ... no pics.

It is possible that some of these kits are available from pen kit vendors like PSI also but you might have to buy pen kit + inlay blank together from them, whereas you can buy just the inlay blank alone from Kallenshaan. . ( I see that the PSI Dog Pen Kit is sold by Kallenshaan. )


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 13, 2020)

I made a couple of the PSI Dog Click pens for my dogs' vets.  They work nice and the vets definately like them.   I bought blanks with the veterinary symbol for these kits from Jennifer Decker Earley.


----------



## Chippa (Oct 13, 2020)

The PSI kit works really well, it's a thicker/heavier pen but the click mechanism is really smooth. My wife is a dog walker/trainer so we've made a few of these in the last year for clients and none have had any issues.


----------



## sorcerertd (Oct 13, 2020)

I've made a couple of the PSI kits.  They go together pretty well and, just like Chippa said, it is a smooth and quiet clicker.

This one was for my neighbor who pet sits for us when we go on vacations.  I used some willow from a big branch that had fallen in their backyard about a year prior to this.  She has a couple of her dogs that have passed on buried in the shade of the same tree, so I thought it would have some sentimental value for her.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 13, 2020)

I had woodenwhimsie made this blank more me. https://www.woodnwhimsies.com/inlay...kit-blank-only-kit-not-included--details.html and it comes assembled


----------



## qquake (Oct 17, 2020)

Here is a dog pen I made for a friend a while back. The blank is an inlace acrylester called Wildflower, from Arizona Silhouette.


----------

